# Weird Bio-Media



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Well, I never seen them before, just looks weird to me

Can someone help me ID of what kind of bio media this is??? It said flex ring on the clear plastic circular shape thing, but I couldn't find any info on the net. 

The green rubber thing have a strong rubber smell, are they both safe for fish??? or not???

thanks for helping me out


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I have seen these before at one of my suppliers but don't recall any details on them. Any strong smell to me would set some alarms off.


----------

